# New Article on Barrel length



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is my new article on AmmoGuide entitled "Is There a Magical Barrel Length for Rifles?" Hope you enjoy the short read. 
http://ammoguide.com/?article=mhsp68/magical


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the interesting article. That is why I have three rifles with BOSS systems on them.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, the Boss system really does work.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

It's not mentioned in the article, but what he is talking about for load development is OCW (optimal charge weight) testing. Been around for awhile.

http://optimalchargeweight.embarqspace.com/

And for you geeky technical guys, here is a website with a bit more scientific crap on it...

http://www.the-long-family.com/OBT_paper.htm


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Dan's article is self explanatory and a good read as is the other link you gave.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Harmonics makes a big difference in getting the barrel to shoot. I just started to use QuickLoad and it is crazy how close that it can calculate the node at which the barrel will shot the best depending on the barrel and very specific peramiters of the round.

I do the Ladder test to find loads and it works very well. But from now on, i'll be using the quickload from now on, it works.

xdeano


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

xdeano said:


> Harmonics makes a big difference in getting the barrel to shoot. I just started to use QuickLoad and it is crazy how close that it can calculate the node at which the barrel will shot the best depending on the barrel and very specific peramiters of the round.
> 
> I do the Ladder test to find loads and it works very well. But from now on, i'll be using the quickload from now on, it works.
> 
> xdeano


Yes, I use Q/L also and it has saved me time and money in load development. If you have a load that causes the bullet to exit a 20 inch barrel when the shock wave is at the receiver end of the barrel you will have more consistency in accuracy due to less turmoil at the muzzle end of the barrel. Now this same load would more than likely not work as well in a 24" barrel due to the fact that the shock wave travels faster in the shorter barrel so the timing of the bullet exiting and the shock wave being at the receiver end in the 24" barrel would be different than in the 20". So the barrel length does not matter, only the load that you find that gets the timing right. Whether I have a 20" barrel or a 24" barrel I can find an accurate load through load development and it is not dependent on some suppose one length barrel fits all, because accuracy is dependent on the load I am using for whatever barrel length I am stuck with by the manufacture.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

xdeano said:


> Harmonics makes a big difference in getting the barrel to shoot. I just started to use QuickLoad and it is crazy how close that it can calculate the node at which the barrel will shot the best depending on the barrel and very specific peramiters of the round.
> 
> I do the Ladder test to find loads and it works very well. But from now on, i'll be using the quickload from now on, it works.
> 
> xdeano


What are all of the parameters considered for it to work properly? What else can you do with Quickload? Sounds like an interesting program.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Measuring your h20 case volume, or you can use the program with a piece of brass and calipers to get internal case capacity. Then it's just getting your bullet dimensions and drag put in (bc). Picking the powder and charge weight, length of barrel. Then play with your charge weight to match your barrel time in ms with the supplied barrel time provided depending on length. It'll give you a node within about a half grain, it's just up to you to do the load development from that, go up and down from their suggested .1, .2, .3 on either side and you should have it.

It gives you a lot of data, some which is kind of handy and other stuff that is a waste of time.

xdeano


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I read the above articles and much of it makes sense. I noticed something from limbsaver when picking up a shoulder pad. It was the called the sharpshooter. http://www.limbsaver.com/firearms/sharpshooter.php

There has been some talk about bedding of rifles and how that it helps with accuracy. The thought that is in my head, why does bedding help the accuracy? Does bedding add to the reduction or "muffling" of the resonances? Or does it help the rifle retain its original location?

The overall question, do these dampeners actually help? has anyone tried them?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've never tried the limbsaver barrel dampeners at all but I know a few guys who do use them. It just changes the harmonics of the barrel.

There are a lot of things that people have come out with that change the harmonics of a barrel, the BOSS system works well for some shooters also, can't say that I've ever shot a rifle with one on either.

Bedding does basically what you mentioned. It give the receiver 100% contact with the stock, creating a form fit. It reduces movement of the receiver and adds rigidity to the stock. It spreads the torque on the screws over the receiver and reduces pinch points. The main point is to keep consistency from shot to shot because a properly bedded action doesn't move or shift in it's stock.

xdeano


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I've tried a barrel dampener on a Kimber Montana 308. I can't say that it did much of anything as groups stayed the same with or without it on. From my experience I can't say they are worth buying.


----------

